# Disc cross frames



## thewwkayaker (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi:

What cross frames offer disc tabs? I'm looking for a cross bike that I could use for some easier single track, dirt road, a little bit of touring, and in the near future some of the fun cross races.

I live in North Vancouver BC so it rains most of the time  I ride freeride and xc and enjoy the technical steep terrain favoured here but want to branch out more and test myself with a new style of riding and new adventures.

I'd prefer to be able to build such a bike for 2-3k max and I'd like it to be 20lbs mark (I could build a 25lbs hardtail so I'd like it to be much lighter although I recognize that light wheels make more of a difference than the overall weight).

So what's out there? I know most of the bigger companies don't have any such frames. Norco has in it's low end line disc capable cross bikes but I found that they seem oddly short (top tube) and heavy. Brodie has something coming out this year that could meet the mark (Romax - Alum, claimed weight of 20.6lbs for med.). Lynksky's version is perfect but kinda pricey but maybe I could put it together for under $3k if I keep the components to 105 and similar. Any others worth considering?

Thanx


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a 2010 focus mares disc. For some reason they discontinued it for 2011. Right now it weighs around 21lbs with really heavy wheels.


----------



## thewwkayaker (Oct 29, 2010)

Can you mount a rack on the back?

Approx. cost?

I'll look around to see if any are available where I live.

Thanx


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

Unfortunately, no rack or fender mounts.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Salsa Vaya built with SRAM Apex?

Rawland Drakkar


----------



## thewwkayaker (Oct 29, 2010)

Salsa - That's a heavy touring bike with road and mtn parts. I can build a lighter hardtail I think although the weight wasn't listed but based on parts list it sounds fairly hefty.

Not easy to find right now is it? I suspect in a year or two there will be plenty to choose from.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

thewwkayaker said:


> Salsa - That's a heavy touring bike with road and mtn parts. I can build a lighter hardtail I think although the weight wasn't listed but based on parts list it sounds fairly hefty.
> 
> Not easy to find right now is it? I suspect in a year or two there will be plenty to choose from.



Well, I don't think it's that hard to find what you want, BUT you kind of need to decide which is the top priority.........Light Touring/Single Track or Racing CX. Also, weight, my race bike weighs just a hair under 23 lbs, and has basic Shimano 105 groupo. The bike doesn't hold me back and I can't complain at all about it. It works, but is "heavy" compared to something like Apex/Rival. I have no idea how much a Vaya will weigh, but I'm pretty sure that with some nifty light bits it could be 20-22 lbs. Also, there is a Titanium Vaya.........although at a higher pricepoint. It meets all your criteria with the only exception being weight. I wouldn't buy one if my objective were CX racing first. But for every day riding, touring, dirt roads, etc.......it's a nice bike. Same thing goes for the Drakkar.

How about Motobecane Fantom? I thought they had disc tabs.....and they are aluminum.....With an option for a titanium version (disc tabs also, I think). Comes in under your budget, even in titanium. There are plenty of bikes that exist for what you describe. It's the hardcore race bikes that are super light with disc tabs that people are waiting for.


----------



## thewwkayaker (Oct 29, 2010)

A Kona Jake the Snake weighs in at a noticable weight difference than the Norco CX2. The real race bikes weigh around 17-18lbs mark and some much less than that. The midrange bikes like the "Jake the Snake" weigh in around 20lbs. The problem I've been finding is that the lower end bikes (Norco CX2 and CX3) which have disk tabs are heavy because they spec them really low end (this is before having discs on them) while the midrange bikes (Jake the Snake or Major Jake, and Cannondale, Trek, etc offerings) do not offer disc.

I know I'm looking for it all in one bike and if I was looking next year there would be more choices.

As for what my priorities are: Well I want to do one small tour this spring on gravel and single track across BC (Trans Canada Trail). It's not my style normally to do that type of riding but I wanted to give it a try [yes I could do it on a light mtn bike but my two mtn bikes are over kill and won't take a rack anyway - and aren't that light either]. I'm not into road riding so at least this fits that requirement that it's very min. asphalt "trail". Otherwise it's going to be a "shuttle" bike meaning I shuttle friends and my mtn bike up a mountain (truck) then drive back to the exit and then jump on the cross bike to meet them for the descent. I've been doing it on my 38lbs mtn bike but after 3 shuttles I'm dead. I like the workout but my engine is only so big and on a week long trip I can't keep it up (we only take one vehicle as it's silly to drive for 9hrs or so with 2 vehicles for 2 or 3 people). Also some of the trails go up one side of the mtn and down the other side so I have to do a fair bit of road and even a super light XC bike is slow on a road compared to a road or cross bike due to tires/wheels if nothing else. Lastly I ride so much that I'm looking for another challenge in biking and riding a cross bike on some of our "easier" trails would be a great/hard challenge [the North Shore easy green/blue trails are blacks and double blacks everywhere else I've ridden]. Plus after getting use to riding such a bike it would be fun to enter some fun cross races (I'll never be serious about it though - even the freeride races I've done have always been for fun and to push me a bit).

I've read lots about the Fantom and all of the controversy over it and the company. A few points of concern over this bike (looking at the high end ti bike) is a) geometry - it's very race road bike oriented (from the specs) and very un-cross geo (wheel base is very short and head tube very steep) - so different from any cross bike geo I've examined (about 10 cross bikes) b) wheels - rep of the wheel company? I can't find other companies using these wheels. I feel that given the correct frame you need good wheels and at least decent drive train for such a bike. Drive train is easy to figure out quality wise. Wheels - admittedly I don't know enough about cross and road bikes to know what is used and what is good. I know the mtn bike world very well but this is a new area for me.

Thanx for all the help so far.


----------



## DC66CX (Oct 13, 2009)

Ventana Mountain Bikes makes a nice CX frame with disc tabs. I have the tabs on mine but will continue with the std canti brakes for now. Fair weather California racing/riding doesn't require dics brakes. Without disc brakes my cx bike is in the low 17 lb range. Retail for the frame is around $900+-.


----------



## thewwkayaker (Oct 29, 2010)

Ventana bikes: What is the CX frame called - I looked on their website and they don't have any road or cross bikes listed. Closest is their 650b (all full suspension) and 29" frames (which are XC frames).

Thanx


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

You could also check out the Traitor Ruben. I was considering that bike when I was shopping around. It has fender and rack mounts.

http://www.traitorcycles.com/Bikes_Ruben.cfm


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

That Ruben looks great, but I am not sure I trust that spindly fork to be disc worthy...


----------



## vwvoodoo (Sep 22, 2007)

I have really enjoyed the time spent on my Ventana. You can see it (now on ebay) here.

Ventana doesn't actively promote it, as they are all built to order. You can see it if you manually type the model in your browser or follow the link http://www.ventanausa.com/elmartillocx.html


----------



## thewwkayaker (Oct 29, 2010)

Ruben is a pretty hefty frame!

I'm beginning to think that my options are down to heavy touring frames to meet my requirements. :-(


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Well...that is what you're looking for.
If you do some searching...you can find left over Salsas ,Cannondales and Redlines( and a bunch of others) that have disc tabs.


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

Unfortunately all the options out right now are going to be pretty hefty. My bare frame is ~1600g which is not so bad but the fork is really heavy at 870g. I should be able to get it down to 19lbs when I get some lighter wheels but it will never be super light. Perhaps some light options will come out in the future.


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

Planet X Uncle John.


----------



## thewwkayaker (Oct 29, 2010)

The Ventana cross sounds promising. I can't tell in the pics but can you mount a rack on the back if you wanted to?

130mm disc rear wheels I'm learning are hard to find - what's recommended for a good cross disc wheel?

The Lynskey, as I mentioned in the start of the thread, is bang on for what I need but is fairly costly - esp. for a cross bike frame. So there are some options but so far they are far and between. If that Ventana can mount a rack it might be the best option out there unless there are others?


----------



## DC66CX (Oct 13, 2009)

You would just need to let Teresa and or Sherwood know that you want tabs for a rack and he'll put them on during fabrication. Their web site is being re-done so here's the link for the El Martillo CX frame on their site: http://www.ventanausa.com/frame_elmartillo.html
Give Ventana a call and they'll be happy to discuss with you options.


----------



## DC66CX (Oct 13, 2009)

Oops, here's the link for the Ventana El Martillo CX frame: http://www.ventanausa.com/frame_elmartillocx.html

Vwvoodoo, sweet frame! I may be bidding on it.

Thanks


----------



## thewwkayaker (Oct 29, 2010)

How much?

Do they build bikes (parts kit) or just sell frame only?

Thanx


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

strathconaman said:


> That Ruben looks great, but I am not sure I trust that spindly fork to be disc worthy...



I'm sure the fork is more than capable, but I don't think it would be anywhere on my list of bikes to ride across trails called Trans Canada. 

In regards to the OP, I'd make sure to get at least 135mm spacing and plenty of room for fatties for extended singletrack traveling. I'm think Crosscheck type clearance.

The Ventana is probably a good bike. If looking custom aluminum, Siren bikes always seem to pop into my head. I'm sure they could whip something together.


----------



## EastCoast (Apr 15, 2007)

There's the Opus Sentiero in aluminum (www.opusbike.com). They quote the stock version at 24.0lbs though? It can take a disc rack (at least the 2010 model can).

I imagine Marinoni could make you something wonderful (www.marinoni.qc.ca) but I'm not sure if it will fit your budget.


----------



## DC66CX (Oct 13, 2009)

I believe the frame only retails for $900. You'll have to call for a quote. They can supply limited parts but not typically a complete cx bike. They will most likley have Chris King headsets, Thomson seatposts, and possibly a fork in stock. Call Teresa and she'll answer any questions you have.


----------



## thewwkayaker (Oct 29, 2010)

OK I've found what I'm settling for now: Brodie Romax Alum at $1600CAD at 20.6lbs available in Jan 2011. I'll look into a carbon fork (winward seems to be the only aftermarket disc fork easily avail) and some avid BB7 disc brakes.

If I could sell out the $$ the Lynskey would be the ticket! Maybe in the future if I get completely hooked.

Thanx for the info.

Oh and another option would have been the Mountain Equipment Coop Cote bike. If it had better parts and if you could get the carbon fork they mount on a different bike it would be the best choice.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

It was 19.8 lb stock with cantis, drops, STI shifters, and 2X10, its lighter now with discs  .


----------



## Bushwacka (Oct 6, 2010)

Killroy said:


> It was 19.8 lb stock with cantis, drops, STI shifters, and 2X10, its lighter now with discs  .


how does the frame ride? been looking at that bike even though Id probably scrap everything on it besides the frame.

anywhere you can get the frame only?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

wow. i like that bike. a lot. a bit heavy, but i like it.




gospastic said:


> You could also check out the Traitor Ruben. I was considering that bike when I was shopping around. It has fender and rack mounts.
> 
> http://www.traitorcycles.com/Bikes_Ruben.cfm


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

the mayor said:


> Well...that is what you're looking for.
> If you do some searching...you can find left over Salsas ,Cannondales and Redlines( and a bunch of others) that have disc tabs.


last season I built up a leftover Salsa Las Cruces-scandium frame/carbon fork. Full Sram Rival, Salsa bits, Speed Dream Wheels(DT Swiss 240/Velocity rims)BB7 roads, etc. Tipped the scales just over 20lbs. Rides like a dream.

Simply too much fun

These framesets always seem to pop up on ebay. You can get them relatively cheap-mine was $450 NIB.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Bushwacka said:


> how does the frame ride? been looking at that bike even though Id probably scrap everything on it besides the frame.
> 
> anywhere you can get the frame only?


Ride is good, but I think all frames ride good and the tires make all the difference. 

Check Ebay for the frame, I know you can get Aluminum Fantom Outlaw frames with no canti mounts. I was thinking about that, because no canti mounts is clean, but I thought that the Aluminum frame would be overbuilt and heavy.


----------



## elmar schrauth (Feb 19, 2007)

My new Cx-bike. try to get it under 7 Kilo till february.

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_BPSXpZ6_uNI/TNf2CKduABI/AAAAAAAAABg/ZmUUV0Lw4Vg/s640/a%20Disc%20lRS%20342.jpg


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

elmar schrauth said:


> My new Cx-bike. try to get it under 7 Kilo till february.
> 
> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_BPSXpZ6_uNI/TNf2CKduABI/AAAAAAAAABg/ZmUUV0Lw4Vg/s640/a%20Disc%20lRS%20342.jpg



Nice! Some new wheels will really help you get to your target weight. Either tubs or tubeless via Stans Crests.:thumbsup:


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks good...I did some math for mine and it seems that I will never get it below 8kgs with current offerings. And my frame is just so heavy. But that's fine, it rides really well. It would be nice to have it a bit lighter but not the end of the world.

In road form:


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Magdaddy said:


> last season I built up a leftover Salsa Las Cruces-scandium frame/carbon fork. Full Sram Rival, Salsa bits, Speed Dream Wheels(DT Swiss 240/Velocity rims)BB7 roads, etc. Tipped the scales just over 20lbs. Rides like a dream.
> 
> Simply too much fun
> 
> These framesets always seem to pop up on ebay. You can get them relatively cheap-mine was $450 NIB.


Nice job! There are a butt load of disc frames out there that never sold.


----------



## elmar schrauth (Feb 19, 2007)

88 rex said:


> Nice! Some new wheels will really help you get to your target weight. Either tubs or tubeless via Stans Crests.:thumbsup:


yes, i will use tubular wheels.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

want

are those 185s? they look big for 160s for some reason.



gospastic said:


> Looks good...I did some math for mine and it seems that I will never get it below 8kgs with current offerings. And my frame is just so heavy. But that's fine, it rides really well. It would be nice to have it a bit lighter but not the end of the world.
> 
> In road form:


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks...they are 160s.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Bushwacka said:


> how does the frame ride? been looking at that bike even though Id probably scrap everything on it besides the frame.
> 
> anywhere you can get the frame only?


On ebay they're sold by bikeisland. Prices vary from $300 $389 depending on what they are. The cheap one is a rebranded KHS and not the same as the Phantom Cross. Still, it's a great deal for a frame/fork. Good luck on the build.

Link below is for the Moto/KHS frame/fork.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-UNBRANDED-ALUMINUM-CYCLOCROSS-FRAME-AND-CARBON-FORK-/170329311176?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27a86b07c8


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

cs1 said:


> On ebay they're sold by bikeisland. Prices vary from $300 $389 depending on what they are. The cheap one is a rebranded KHS and not the same as the Phantom Cross. Still, it's a great deal for a frame/fork. Good luck on the build.
> 
> Link below is for the Moto/KHS frame/fork.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-UNBRANDED-ALUMINUM-CYCLOCROSS-FRAME-AND-CARBON-FORK-/170329311176?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27a86b07c8


I have never seen such a thick BB shell. No disc tabs?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CYCLOCROSS-...ultDomain_0&hash=item5881616a66#ht_9155wt_905


----------



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

*Trek Portland X*

This is my Trek Portland X. Before I started CX racing it was simply taking up space as a back up road bike, but I've done some significant upgrades to the stock version - not the least of which is the American Classic MTB 29 wheelset. These things really roll; they're light and tough! Also, I've upgraded the drivetrain, but not to a cx specific setup, but I've been happy with it so far. Changed the stock FSA triple crank for a compact 105, stock Tiagra shifters for Ultegras, stock 9spd cassette for SRAM 1070 ten speed. 

It weighs in at 20lbs (63cm). Nothing to write home about, but it works.


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

twobournes said:


> This is my Trek Portland X. Before I started CX racing it was simply taking up space as a back up road bike, but I've done some significant upgrades to the stock version - not the least of which is the American Classic MTB 29 wheelset. These things really roll; they're light and tough! Also, I've upgraded the drivetrain, but not to a cx specific setup, but I've been happy with it so far. Changed the stock FSA triple crank for a compact 105, stock Tiagra shifters for Ultegras, stock 9spd cassette for SRAM 1070 ten speed.
> 
> It weighs in at 20lbs (63cm). Nothing to write home about, but it works.


Nice bike! How much tire clearance does it have, would you be able to fit something as big as a Panaracer Fire Cross 45c tire? I want a "monstercross lite" bike along the lines of a Soulcraft Dirtbomb, and I've been eying the Portland as a more wallet-friendly alternative.


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

Gunnar just came out with their CX disc frame: Hyper X...I'll have one soon and report back. Since it is too late to race around here it'll be my all around bike till next season. I'm building it for fire roads and pulling my daughter. Build will be Apex compact w/ 11-32, w/BB7 Road, and FSA Carbon bars and seat post. Ordered Stans Crest rims with HD hubs (with qr end caps) so i can throw them on any mtb and race it. Got some bull dogs to setup tubeless too. All in all should be pretty cush fun bike.


----------

